# blue cichlids



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i was wondering if anybody knew any prettty blue cichlids.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Well the majority of pretty blue cichlids would be africans, so I would say some would be,
- Kenyi cichlids(females)
- Colbalt Zebras
- Malawi eye biter
- Johanni cichlids
- Socolofi
- Saulosi(males)
Thats the africans I can think of right now, but I'm sure theres more.

In terms of New World cichlids I would suggest the following, though they are completely Blue,
-Blue acara
-Discus
-Jack Dempsey
-Honduran red Points ( a tinge of blue )


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Just remember, not all blue cichlids will work with your tank 

In fact, most wont.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

blue acara, nanacara anomola, blue rams, 

What do you want to keep them with?


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

mainly tinfoil barbs, severums and parrots. also leporius


----------



## Cichlidsinoh (Jul 29, 2006)

www.cichlidsinoh.com


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

EBJDs too, cant forget them.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Cichlidsinoh said:


> www.cichlidsinoh.com


This person asked for IDEAS......not for a stocklist. :chair:


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Gourami Swami said:


> EBJDs too, cant forget them.


Sciaenochromis fryeri 

They get gorgeous and VERY blue when they grow up.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

pullins125 said:


> i was wondering if anybody knew any prettty blue cichlids.



Here are some of my blue cichlids:

Powder Blue Socolofi









Malawi Blue Dolphin









Malawi Eye Biters









Cobalt Blue Zebra









And some of my others with blue in their patterns:

Pseudotropheus demasoni









Metriaclima sp. msobo









Metriaclima sp. zebra 'Chilumba' (Luwino Reef variant)


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow wow wow. there is alot i didnt know about. and bee i wishlue ones. i had all that blue. very very very nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

You'll need a dedicated African tank for those. I don't suggest adding them to your current tank.

They are gorgeous though.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

oh i not i really dont have much room ill probably get rid or one to add a blue but i need a blue. probably remove the leporinus for something blue.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Those guys would probably kill your parrots... unfortunately it isn't a very good idea to mix africans and south/central americans.


----------

